# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  Update on Casper's Metamorphosis

## froggyman

Here he is

His legs have been getting bigger and more defined.

----------


## froggyman

Update #2
Casper's legs have grown to where they fit his body, his feet have become more defined and he has been using his legs to swim.

----------


## Amy

Nice!!  Keep doing the updates, I love watching the tads transform!

----------


## froggyman

At what point should I make the land area bigger and lessen the amount of water, also when should I adjust his diet?

----------


## Strider18

I would make the land section bigger when he has all of his legs 
”popped” out. One he had all of his legs and he has absorbed his tail, he may start eating pinhead crickets if he is big enough or fruit flies.

0.1.0 Psuedacris regilla

----------



----------


## froggyman

So what is meant by "popped" out? His back leg grew in slowly, also I noticed that he now has dark stripes on his legs  :Smile:

----------


## Strider18

Is he actually using his legs to walk around? 

0.1.0 Psuedacris regilla

----------


## froggyman

He only has his hind legs right now but he pushes off the bottom and uses them when swimming.

----------


## Strider18

When he gets all of his legs I would increase the land section  :Smile: 

0.1.0 Psuedacris regilla

----------


## Eli

> So what is meant by "popped" out? His back leg grew in slowly, also I noticed that he now has dark stripes on his legs


While the back legs come in very slowly, the front legs are developing at the same time but under the skin. They pop out pretty much overnight and metamorphosis is done only a few days after

Your tadpole is adorable too  :Smile: !

----------



----------


## froggyman

Update #3 
Casper has been getting better with his hind legs and low there are some stripes on them, here he is looking at his reflection

----------


## froggyman

I am starting to think Casper is a Leopard Frog, what do you think?

----------


## Eli

From the size you described in another thread and based on the light color, I'm pretty sure Casper is a bullfrog

----------


## froggyman

Ok, it's just that he didn't take 2 years to metamorphosis.

----------


## Eli

Have you had him since he was born? If not then we don't really know how old he really is. And morphing times vary among individuals

----------



----------


## froggyman

Good point when I got him he was already pretty big, I will take a picture with a ruler for reference and share it tonight.

----------


## froggyman

I measured Casper he is 3 1/4 in or 8 cm long I tried to get a picture but he wouldn't stay still long enough.

----------


## froggyman

Update #4 
Casper's back legs have gotten even bigger and I think can sometimes see his front legs moving around under his skin. Also, this morning he jumped completely out of the water twice!

----------


## froggyman

Update #5
Hey everyone Casper continues to grow, his legs are HUGE now and the shape of his eyes have changed too.

----------


## Eli

Those arms look just about ready to pop out. I would start preparing for his metamorphosis because it may commence as early as tomorrow morning

----------



----------


## froggyman

I have made it to where his tank is 1/3 land with a gentle slope for him to climb out

----------


## froggyman

Once he become a froglet how deep should I keep the water? Same question for when he is a frog

----------


## Eli

Once he is a froglet i would reduce the water to about half of it's current height. When he is a frog the water should not go above his shoulders

----------



----------


## froggyman

Got it, so as soon as his arms pop out reduce the water then again after he absorbs his tail

----------


## froggyman

Update #5
Here are some pictures where you can really see how his eyes are changing shape.

----------


## froggyman

Casper's right arm has popped out and his left arm hasn't yet I looked it up and this appears normal I tried to get a picture but he hid when I turned on the light I don't think he wants us to see his deformity

----------


## froggyman

> Casper's right arm has popped out and his left arm hasn't yet I looked it up and this appears normal I tried to get a picture but he hid when I turned on the light I don't think he wants us to see his deformity


Here is the best picture I could get

----------


## Eli

You'll have a full fledged frog this time next week!  :Smile:  and yes one arm is supposed to pop out before the other

----------


## froggyman

At what size should I increase the size of his habitat?

----------


## froggyman

It seems like his arm came out of the tube on the side will he still be able to breath under water for a while?

----------


## froggyman

Casper now has both front legs!

----------


## Carlos

Should be OOW soon  :Smile:  !

----------


## froggyman

Update #6
Casper is continuing thru his metamorphosis

----------


## Amy

How fun!!

----------


## froggyman

Update #7
Casper came out of water yesterday I tried to get a good picture but the glass has to much condensation.
Although he is OOW he still likes the filter so much that he stands on his hind legs behind it, I think he needs a hide on dry land, any suggestions? 

Also, I want to lower the water level to his shoulder height but the filter pulls air and stops working if I go lower then it's current level. I have thought of two possible fixes:

Get more rocks and partially bury the filter.

Wrap the top of the intake slots with electrical tape until the level of the water.

Thoughts?

----------


## froggyman

Bump?

----------


## froggyman

Casper now only has a stub of a tail and pretty much looks like a frog otherwise. I went ahead and reduced his water to shoulder depth and pulled the filter into the dry side until I figure out a way to make it work with less water.

----------


## Crunchy Frog

Congratulations, he's a beautiful froggy.

This is just my opinion, based on my own experience with bullfrog tads/froglets nearly 30 years ago, but IMO, there's no real reason to lower the water level, as long as he has a land area that he can get onto easily.  Bullfrogs are highly aquatic, and should not be at risk for drowning, unlike more terrestrial or arboreal frog species.  In nature (also personal observation) they usually hang out at the water's edge, and leap in and swim to the bottom as soon as they're startled.  They also sometimes like to just hang out in the water, and he would likely be more comfortable doing that with more depth.  If it were my frog, I would also probably add some water plants, just to give him more cover and places to hide.

The water depth in the earlier pictures looks just about right to me, and similar to what I had with my own baby bullfrogs way back when.  (I apologize if I'm confusing you with conflicting information, just wanted to give you my $.02.)

----------

